Ask HN: What are absolute best posts on HN so far? - vood
======
manx
It's interesting you ask, because that implies that the search feature and the
most popular submissions do not reflect the "best" submissions.

In my opinion that's a flaw in the feedback loop of the upvoting system and
should be improved.

